# Alles am Rad - SWAT - Werkzeug, Getränke, Flickzeug und mehr



## MrBrightside (1. Oktober 2017)

Hier soll alles rein zum Thema "Verstauen am Rad" - bitte ohne Bikepacking.

Also wie ihr eure Flaschen, Minitools, Schläuche, Pumpen usw. unterbringt und was es für weitere Möglichkeiten gibt. 
Auch was man mitnimmt spielt hier eine Rolle - Ersatzschlauch oder Maxxalami, CO2-Kartusche oder Pumpe, Minitool oder einzelnes Werkzeug...

Passende Bilder sind erwünscht!


----------



## xlacherx (1. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin sieht das so aus: 

Kettenschloss mit etwas Tape an einer Leitung befestigt (Bremsleitung oder Schalthülle) 
Schlauch mit einem Klettband unter den Sattel geklemmt
CO2 Kartusche mit Aufsatz und Reifenhebel am Rahmen. 
Trinkflasche ist einfach im Flaschenhalter
Das Multitool hat ich dann noch der kleinen Hüfttasche, wo ich mein Handy und Schlüssel drin ist.

Somit hab ich eigentlich alles zu hause, um wieder nach hause zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab für's Werkzeug eine Evoc Race Mini-Satteltasche. 
Maxxalami kommt noch. Ob ich einen Ersatzschlauch ans Rad mach weiß ich noch nicht.

Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist die Unterbringung einer Pumpe. Am Flaschenhalter ist für mich keine schöne Lösung, aber ok.
CO2 will ich eigentlich nicht.

Pumpe im Gabelschaft oder der Kurbelachse integriert wär was. Topeak hat ja eine für in die Sattelstange - ist mit Stealth-Stütze nicht möglich.
Vielleicht wär auch ne schöne Kombination aus Flaschenhalter und Pumpe möglich. Da sollte sich noch jemand was einfallen lassen - und bitte für dicke Plusbereifung geeignet


----------



## _Vader (1. Oktober 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Somit hab ich eigentlich alles zu hause, um wieder nach hause zu kommen


----------



## xlacherx (1. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


>


ups  da war ich wohl etwas verballert  gemeint war natürlich, dass ich alles dabei habe um wieder nach hause zu kommen


----------



## decay (1. Oktober 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär auch ne schöne Kombination aus Flaschenhalter und Pumpe möglich. Da sollte sich noch jemand was einfallen lassen - und bitte für dicke Plusbereifung geeignet



Die OneUp Pumpe hat wenigstens 100CC, damit geht schon einiges mehr als mit den gängigen Handpumpen. Ausserdem passt da auch noch ne 25g Kartusche oder zwei in den Schaft. An der Halterung is nix auszusetzen und Pumpenkopf ist gleichzeitig CO2 Kopf. Gibts denk ich auch von Speci und anderen ähnlich.

CO2 alleine reicht eh nicht, deswegen brauchst fast zwingend ne Pumpe.


----------



## hardtails (1. Oktober 2017)

dann nochmal hier

kennt jemand hier eine wirklch kleine Rahmentasche ?

Das kleinste was ich bislang gefunden habe ist das
http://www.zefal.com/de/vordere-taschen-/116-z-light-front-pack.html
Aber damit bin ich auch nicht wirklich glüclich, auch wenn man siewoanders monteren kann



https://www.alpkit.com/products/enduro-pod 
das ist schon wieder ne ganze ecke größer


----------



## Milsani (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich kopier mich auch mal rüber...

Bin gerade dabei meine Bauchtasche auszuräumen und den ganzen Kram im Honk-Style am Rad unterzubringen, sieht jetzt so aus, die Reifenheber stecken in der Hohlachse der Tretkurbel






Wo und wie habt ihr den ganzen Kram einigermaßen schüttelfest montiert?

M.

Update: War mit meiner neusten Improvisation heute auf der Marterstrecke das umfungierte Satteltäschchen hat einwandfrei gehalten! Neben Schlauch und Werkzeug, kommen da jetzt auch die Reifenheber und eine Tüte Gummibärchen rein. Leider ist die Tasche nicht wasserdicht, die relevanten Sachen hab ich noch mal in Zip-Lock Beutel verpackt


----------



## pytek (1. Oktober 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> Ich kopier mich auch mal rüber...
> 
> Bin gerade dabei meine Bauchtasche auszuräumen und den ganzen Kram im Honk-Style am Rad unterzubringen, sieht jetzt so aus, die Reifenheber stecken in der Hohlachse der Tretkurbel
> 
> ...



Gute Idee mit der Satteltasche?
Bei mir habe ich da nicht so viel Platz, auch der Reifen ist glaube ich dichter am Rahmen.





Habe alles in ein Beutel gepackt.


----------



## --- (1. Oktober 2017)

Der Schlauch zum Einwickeln ist dann auch gleichzeitig der Ersatzschlauch? Eine Tasche würde bei dir aber bestimmt auch passen.


----------



## pytek (1. Oktober 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Der Schlauch zum Einwickeln ist dann auch gleichzeitig der Ersatzschlauch? Eine Tasche würde bei dir aber bestimmt auch passen.



Nein nein, es ist ein def. auseinander geschnittener Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (1. Oktober 2017)

Naja, so ran packen geht halt am hardtail. Beim Fully wird das etwas schwieriger [emoji848]


----------



## Milsani (3. Oktober 2017)

Eine gute vor Dreck geschütze Stelle wäre im Knoten Oberrohr/Unterrohr/Steuerrohr. Dort eine wasserdichte, kleine schüttelfest montiertbare Tasche fände ich optimal. Müsste nicht größer sein als die Täschchen die man unter dem Sattel tüddelt. Aber wo gibt es sowas? 

M.


----------



## Cruise (3. Oktober 2017)

Nähen lassen. Viele Omas freuen sich, wenn sie für den Enkel was machen können. Man muss nur den passenden stoff organisieren . 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G390F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pytek (4. Oktober 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> Eine gute vor Dreck geschütze Stelle wäre im Knoten Oberrohr/Unterrohr/Steuerrohr. Dort eine wasserdichte, kleine schüttelfest montiertbare Tasche fände ich optimal. Müsste nicht größer sein als die Täschchen die man unter dem Sattel tüddelt. Aber wo gibt es sowas?
> 
> M.






Rahmentasche. Oberrohr/Sattelrohr


----------



## hardtails (4. Oktober 2017)

pytek schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 650096
> 
> Rahmentasche. Oberrohr/Sattelrohr




Höhe Länge Breite, erkennt man so schlecht


----------



## Bensemer (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe seit wenigen Wochen ein Crosser und an dem habe ich das SWAT System montiert, also Tupperdose und Multitool an je einem Flaschenhalter. Ist zwar nicht gerade günstig aber ich finde es optisch und funktionell gut gelöst. Abstandhülsen wegen der Umwerferschelle waren schnell selbst gebastelt. So bin ich letzten Monat 2x 100+ ohne Rucksack gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (4. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Höhe Länge Breite, erkennt man so schlecht








So sieht es aus.


----------



## Milsani (4. Oktober 2017)

pytek schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.


Hallo

hat die Tasche vorne eine Schlaufe, um sie im Steuerrohrbereich zu fixieren? Von der Form müsste sie eigentlich einigermaßen darein passen. Bei der vom Designer vorgesehenen Position hätte ich immer Kollisionen beim Flasche entnehmen.

M.


----------



## pytek (4. Oktober 2017)

Glaube nur hinten.


----------



## hardtails (4. Oktober 2017)

ist das das Vorgänger Modell zu den?
https://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Radtasche-Cruiser-Bag-Liter/dp/B074PR4J1B
passen die Maße?


----------



## pytek (4. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ist das das Vorgänger Modell zu den?
> https://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Radtasche-Cruiser-Bag-Liter/dp/B074PR4J1B
> passen die Maße?



Ja, kommt hin.


----------



## f_t_l (5. Oktober 2017)

Aus meinem Aufbauthread kopiert:

*ZEFAL Z-Box (M)*





Neues Rad, neues Equipment...

Bisher verstaute ich die gesamte Ausrüstung inklusive Wasser im Shimano Unzen II 2l Trinkrucksack. Mit meinem Radaufbau wollte ich nun einmal etwas Neues ausprobieren. Werkzeug und Ersatzteile sollten komplett in eine Tool-Box für den Flaschenhalter ausgelagert werden.
Die *Z-Box* von ZEFAL hat mir gut gefallen. Stabil, wasserdicht, modular. Das  Modell Größe M hat 600 ml Fassungsvermögen und ist ca 80 g schwer. Bisher bekomme ich alles unter was ich so brauche:

1 Multi-Tool + TX25-Schraubendreher
1 Mikro-Luftpumpe
3 Reifenheber
1 Box Flickzeug
2 Einweghandschuhe
2 Scheibenbremsentransportsicherungen
2 Bremsbeläge
1 Schaltzug
1 Kettenschloss
3 Kabelbinder

Damit ist die Z-Box randvoll. Ein paar Mal habe ich sie auf den Testfahrten und Touren schon gebraucht um Bauteile nachzujustieren oder Schrauben anzuziehen 




_*Panne:* Die linke Kurbel löste sich. Hätte ich bei dem neuen Rad doch mal die Schrauben nach den ersten Kilometern gecheckt. Hatte zum Glück Werkzeug dabei. Mein über 20 Jahre alter Topeak Alien rettete mir den Allerwertesten. Die Zefal-Toolbox mit allerlei Ersatzteilen und Werkzeug möchte ich nicht missen._

Im Rucksack habe ich nur noch die 2 Liter-Trinkblase, Essbares, ein Mini-Erste-Hilfe-Set, Schlüssel/Geld, Windweste und Ersatzschlauch.  Windstopper-Handschuhe / Skull-Cap  je nach Temperatur.

*Anmerkung:* Man kann diese Tool-Box auch mit einem zusätzlichen Modul erweitern bzw als L Modell kaufen.
.


----------



## hardtails (7. Oktober 2017)

ich hab zwischenzeitlich zwei interessante Dinge entdeckt, krank sein hat also auch was Gutes, auch wenn fur mich nix dabei war

einmal ne wirklich kleine Tasche,wenn auch nicht die schönste
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/syncros-digital-frame-tasche

und einmal einen flaschenhalter samt Tasche zum sportlichen Gesamtpreis
https://www.bikerumor.com/2013/10/26/project-any-road-king-cage-kargo-cage-quick-review/


----------



## pytek (7. Oktober 2017)

Scott Tasche ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## jatschek (8. Oktober 2017)

Könnte gut hier reinpassen, habe mir bei ihm eine passende tasche fürs rad bestellt.mal sehen ob es zum weglassen vom rucksack reicht.

http://www.alpinethreadworks.com/products/performance-satchel.html


----------



## hardtails (8. Oktober 2017)

jatschek schrieb:


> Könnte gut hier reinpassen, habe mir bei ihm eine passende tasche fürs rad bestellt.mal sehen ob es zum weglassen vom rucksack reicht.
> 
> http://www.alpinethreadworks.com/products/performance-satchel.html



hier im bikemarkt bietet das auch einer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (8. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt. Hier ist er.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...-rahmentasche-0-5l-individuell-passend-genaht


----------



## MrBrightside (8. Oktober 2017)

Das ist klasse! Danke für den Tipp!
Eine Rahmentasche im Tretlagerbereich meines Hardtails interessiert mich schon sehr. Zur Not dann maßgefertigt.


----------



## Milsani (9. Oktober 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Also ich davon raceface, is noch ne Tasche dabei für Multitool, Flickzeug/co2 oder was man halt braucht.



Gerade in der Freeride Galerie entdeckt...der @Seppl- hats da gepostet 

M.


----------



## CC. (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich nehme seit Jahren meine zweite Elite-Alu-Trinkflasche als Box her. Da ist ein 29er Schlauch drin, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, Topeak Minitool, Notriegel, Tempos. Funktioniert prima und ersetzt zusammen mit der XL-Topeak-Satteltasche den Rucksack.


----------



## ekm (10. Oktober 2017)

Am HT mit zwei Haltern hab ich es auch so, aber beim Fully geht kostruktionsbedingt nur eine Flasche. Da muss man kreativ werden. Bin derzeit auf der Suchen nach einem geeigneten Behälnis für eine DIY SWAT-Box.


----------



## piazza (10. Oktober 2017)

War das schon? Find ich eigtl. ne gelungene und durchdachte Sache. Die Einstiegsbarriere mit dem Gewinde mag vll. etwas hoch sein.
https://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/edc-tool-system

Ansonsten wähl ich bei meinen Rädern ohne fern-verstellbare Sattelstützen die Pumpen so aus, dass sie ins Sattelstützenrohr passen. Strickle um die Pumpe, unten mit nem Sektkorken verschließen (Strickle rausschaun lassen). (Wer sichs nicht vorstellen kann, dem mach ich auch gern mal ein Bild.) Bei Rädern mit Gummi-/Plastik-Lenkerendstopfen geht meist auch noch ein kombinierter 4/5 oder 5/6er Inbus (abgeschliffen) in den Lenker, Kabelbinder und Tape auf der anderen Seite (für den Gewichtsausgleich  ). Flickzeug, Schlauch und Geld müssen halt dann in ein (Sattel-/Oberrohr-/etc)Täschchen.


----------



## decay (10. Oktober 2017)

EDC funktioniert 1a. Super Sache. Gewinde in den Gabelschaft braucht man ja nicht, wenn man es in die Pumpe versenkt.

Ich hab beides, ist für mich eine der besten Lösungen, Tool im Gabelschaft, CO2 in der Pumpe, die Pumpe selbst ist von der Qualität richtig gut, wie auch der Rest des Tools.

Kettennieter funktioniert gut, viel mehr musste ich noch nicht fixen am Trail, aber das sieht jetzt nicht so aus als ginge es schlechter als mit anderen Tools.


----------



## null-2wo (15. November 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbfSCI5B8fr/


----------



## decay (15. November 2017)

Schee. Aber beim richtigen MTB halt auch schmutzeponiert 
Und mir fehlt bissl ne Organisation für das Gerümpel, wäre schöner, wenns ein Container wär, der am Stopfen sitzt, wenn man das aufmacht kommt einem der ganze Kram entgegen (Plastikbeutel würde auch gehen).
Und ich glaube mit richtigem Fahren rüttelts den Stopfen auch raus, aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (15. November 2017)

Eigentlich ist es nicht schlecht, der Preis aber(30€)


----------



## hardtails (15. November 2017)

ich fahr den kram schon seit vielen Jahren im Rohr
Kram in ne Tüte, Gummi rummund rein in das Rohr
noch nie verloren.....

wie in dem Bild ohne Tüte: Klapper Klapper Klapper


----------



## pytek (15. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich fahr den kram schon seit vielen Jahren im Rohr
> Kram in ne Tüte, Gummi rummund rein in das Rohr
> noch nie verloren.....
> 
> wie in dem Bild ohne Tüte: Klapper Klapper Klapper


Ohne Korken?


----------



## hardtails (15. November 2017)

logo


----------



## decay (16. November 2017)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/syncros-matchbox-tailor-hv15-bottle-cage-review.html


----------



## biker-wug (8. März 2018)

Ich hab jetzt nen Specialized Flaschenhalter mit dem Minitool, dazu ne Pumpe am Flaschenhalter montiert. 
Schlauch und Reifenheber mit dem Backcountryresearch Band fixiert am Rahmen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Kettennieter mit Ersatzglied.

Da denk ich auch über das von Speci nach, wenn die Teile nur nicht so sündhaft teuer wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (4. Juni 2018)

Nach rund 4000 Kilometern bei jedem Wetter und ein paar mal waschen musste ich heute mal mein Tool vom SWAT raus holen. Dachte schon es wäre mindestens mal angerostet aber nichts! 


 


 
Auch wenn die 2 Flaschenhalter mit dem Tool und der Tupperschüssel knapp 100€ gekostet haben bin ich zufrieden damit


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> (...)
> Auch wenn die 2 Flaschenhalter mit dem Tool und der Tupperschüssel knapp 100€ gekostet haben bin ich zufrieden damit



Funktioniert diese Lösung nur mit einem Specialized-SWAT-Rahmen, oder reichen zwei handelsübliche Flaschenhalter-Aufnahmen?


----------



## Bensemer (4. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht kann man sich da auch was bauen? 
https://www.google.de/search?q=Flas...CigB&biw=1188&bih=566#spd=3061527300185011106
Sowas in der Art, halt ein "von 2 auf 3 Adapter" quasi


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Juni 2018)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nen Specialized Flaschenhalter mit dem Minitool, dazu ne Pumpe am Flaschenhalter montiert.
> Schlauch und Reifenheber mit dem Backcountryresearch Band fixiert am Rahmen.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Kettennieter mit Ersatzglied.
> 
> Da denk ich auch über das von Speci nach, wenn die Teile nur nicht so sündhaft teuer wären.


Nur die Box geht vom Preis. Wenn du einen ZeeCage-Flaschenhalter o.ä. dazu nimmst, den man da dran schrauben kann.

https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrae...mtK6GxTK0kXB3Cay2LUCoDzd-428uK-QaAs2CEALw_wcB


----------



## hardtails (5. Juni 2018)

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/b-rad-products
das funktioniert doch sicher auch als unterbasis
aber die haben selber auch noch zeug


----------



## Vaultier (9. Juni 2018)

Ich habe Ersatzschlauch, Multitool, Kettenschloß, Erste Hilfe-Set, Reifenheber und Bargeld in einer Satteltasche untergebracht. Luftpumpe sitzt am Flaschenhalter, Riegel und Handy befinden sich in der Trikot- bzw. Hosentasche.


----------



## decay (14. Juni 2018)

Shut up and take my money: https://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/edc/products/edc-plug-pliers-kit


----------



## theller (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Specialized Camber mit dem SWAT-Fach im
Carbonrahmen.  Ist schon sehr praktisch, ich habe immer alles
darin und dabei (Luftpumpe, Schlauch, Schaltauge, usw.).  Das
Problem ist daß das Zeug darin jedesmal beim Waschen des Bikes
nass wird, also die Box scheint irgendwie undicht zu sein.  Wenn
ich vergesse vor dem Waschen die Sachen rauszunehmen muss ich
hinterher auspacken und alles in die Sonne zum Trocknen legen.
Mir ist auch schon mal ein 5-Euroschein darin verschimmelt als
ich das vergessen hatte.

Ist das normal, oder ist euer SWAT-Fach dicht?


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich hol das mal wieder hoch. Bei meinem Banshee Rune ist die Flaschenhalter-Aufnahme auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs, was für eine Flasche ja eher suboptimal ist. Gibt es irgendeine relativ unauffällige Lösung, um so eine (möglichst wasserdichte) Werkzeugbox da unten dranzukriegen?
Also jetzt nicht so was in der Art einer leeren Flasche, die man mit Werkzeug befüllt und dann einfach in den Flaschenhalter steckt, sondern etwas, das man direkt an die Bohrungen machen könnte.
Vielleicht so ähnlich wie das oben verlinkte Syncros Matchbox, nur eben ohne angehängten Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Januar 2019)

Hi, weiss jemand welche Rahmentasche hier verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (13. Januar 2019)

Custom Made von einem der geschickt mit der Nadel umgehen kann .


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Januar 2019)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi, weiss jemand welche Rahmentasche hier verbaut ist?
> Anhang anzeigen 814807



https://enduro-mtb.com/pro-bike-check-fabian-scholz-focus-sam/


> In der umgenähten Birzman-Satteltasche transportiert Fabi einen Schlauch, eine CO2-Kartusche, ein Multitool und ein Kettenschloss.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich warte momentan auf das hier:





76 Projects stellen bisher eine Verstaulösung her, die mit einem Flaschenhalter zusammen funktionieren, das wäre nur für mich keine Option (Rahmendreieck zu klein bei dem Bike, wo ich das bräuchte). Das oben wird eine Tasche, die man entweder festschrauben oder irgendwo mit einem Riemen am Rahmen befestigen kann.


----------



## hardtails (25. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich warte momentan auf das hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 814837
> 
> 76 Projects stellen bisher eine Verstaulösung her, die mit einem Flaschenhalter zusammen funktionieren, das wäre nur für mich keine Option (Rahmendreieck zu klein bei dem Bike, wo ich das bräuchte). Das oben wird eine Tasche, die man entweder festschrauben oder irgendwo mit einem Riemen am Rahmen befestigen kann.




Angekommen
Ausprobiert ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. März 2019)

Hat sich von Februar auf April verschoben, insofern warte ich immer noch, inzwischen aber deutlich ungeduldiger.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. April 2019)

Noch nicht trailgetestet (das kommt morgen), es macht aber einen grundsoliden und sehr durchdachten Eindruck.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mein Werkzeug da nicht reinpassen würde (oder ich müsste sowas wie Schaltzug dann doch wieder woanders verstauen und andere Reifenheber kaufen), beherbergt das Little Piggy mein 1.Hilfe-Zeugs. Was letztendlich reinkommt, ist irgendwie auch wurscht, solange es dafür sorgt, dass ich weniger im Rucksack oder allgemein an mir hab.
Super Lösung auch für kleine Rahmen, ansonsten hätte ich definitiv Platzprobleme im Dreieck bekommen.

Ganz strenggenommen könnte ich auch stattdessen mit der Oberrohrtasche fahren, die ich für mein Pseudobikepacking nutze, aber irgendwie widerstrebt mir das inzwischen, auch wenn die wirklich bombensicher sitzt. Das hier gefällt mir wesentlich besser,
Beim Kauf hat man die Wahl zwischen Drybag und wasserabweisendem Beutel. Bei mir war klar, dass es der Drybag sein muss, wenn man das Schweinchen aufgrund größerem Dreieck besser verstauen, bzw. gar festschrauben kann, reicht sicher auch der etwas günstigere wasserabweisende Beutel.

Ansonsten: Ich habe die Befestigung per Strap gewählt, man kann diese kleine Plattform, auf der der Beutel verschnürt wird, aber mit beigelegten Schrauben anstelle des Flaschenhalters verschrauben. Das ist dann natürlich die beste Lösung, nur bei mir eben keine Option.


----------

